# New from Las Vegas



## billbraski (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello,

I am a new member from Las Vegas that has been raising mantids for about a year now. My other pets include poison dart frogs and phasmids. I keep everything in terrariums with living plants and am hoping to become a breeder some day. I have had success with producing fertilized ooths from paykulli mantids, but all my other species have fallen short.

Hope I can be a good contributor to this community.

-Scott


----------



## ismart (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome, Bill Braski, now where have I heard that name before? :huh: oh bother! welcome anyways! from OHIO


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Scott, and welcome to the forum! Nice to have you here. I hope you'll find lots of information and help in furthering your mantis hobby.  If you can find it anywhere... it's here!  :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome, Scott! And thanks for the PM about the free limbata  I'd like to get them all to good homes.


----------



## agent A (Feb 4, 2010)

welcome from Connecticut. I'm sort of the forum nuisance, but I'm trying to be better, so welcome and enjoy the hobby! :lol:  B) :mellow:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome! B) What have you keep in the past?


----------

